# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  NAT, quán cà phê tái hiện phố cổ Hội An - Quán Cafe Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Cafe Nat*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: NAT Café, 214B/6 Nguyễn Trãi, P.Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Q.1, TP.HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Cafe Nat_


*Ra đời sau chuyến thăm Hội An của một nhóm bạn trẻ, NAT cafe tái hiện trọn vẹn vẻ thanh bình, cổ kính và đầy hoài niệm của phố cổ.*


Tọa lạc ngay trên tuyến đường sầm uất nhất của Sài thành nói chung và quận 1 nói riêng, nhưng để tìm đến hẻm 214B, bạn sẽ phải “căng mắt” kiếm hàng loạt con hẻm gần nhau của cung đường này. Thậm chí, bạn sẽ chạy quá sang Nguyễn Trãi (Q.5) rồi vòng lại tiếp tục  hành trình. Khi gần như mất hết kiên nhẫn, tấm bảng bé xíu với con số cần tìm nép bên cạnh cột đèn giao thông của ngã ba đường Nguyễn Trãi (Q.1) và Cống Quỳnh khiến bạn thở phào nhẹ nhõm.

Khi cánh cửa với màn tre treo hờ khép lại, bạn như đang lạc bước vào phố cổ Hội An với bức rèm được kết bằng lồng đèn, những bức tranh in bóng người chị, người mẹ quẩy gánh hàng đi trên chiếc cầu bắc ngang sông hay dọc những kiến trúc cổ... Tất cả các chi tiết ấy được nhấn nhá thêm tông màu trầm, ấm của dàn đèn khiến quán càng cổ kính và đầy hoài niệm.










Trả lời cho ý tưởng tái hiện phố cổ Hội An giữa Sài Gòn, anh Giang, một trong những ông chủ trẻ của NAT cho biết: “Sau chuyến du lịch Hội An, cả nhóm rất thích nét thanh bình, cổ kính nên quyết định tái hiện giữa lòng Sài Gòn. Suy nghĩ lúc nào cũng dễ nhưng để thành công, cả đám đã phải tốn rất nhiều công sức, từ việc chọn họa sỹ của vùng đất này đến việc tìm người để đặt làm những vật trang trí dù nhỏ nhất tại Hội An rồi chuyển vào”.

Không gian cổ kính nên các ông chủ trẻ của quán cũng xác định cho mình nhóm đối tượng rõ rệt. Đó là những bạn trẻ trầm tính, những người cần một nơi yên tĩnh để suy nghĩ, để làm việc. Nói như anh Giang thì: “Quán không chọn khách, nhưng khách chọn quán. Hầu hết các nhóm bạn trẻ trung, năng động chỉ đến quán một lần chứ không đến lần thứ hai". Song có lẽ ngoài nguyên nhân trên, dòng nhạc mang hơi hướm hoài cổ của quán cũng tác động không nhỏ.

Điểm ngạc nhiên là tuy đối tượng như thế nhưng thực đơn của quán không hề có cà phê mà hầu hết là những món soda Ý, mang phong cách và khẩu vị ngang ngửa thương hiệu NYDC với mức giá mềm. Đặc biệt, với sự khéo léo của người pha chế, những món nước ấy Việt hơn với các loại trái cây tươi ngon theo mùa.










Hiện tại, lúc 15h-17h chiều thứ 7 hàng tuần, quán có buổi offline của E-Club – CLB kỹ năng mềm. Các bạn có thể đăng ký tham gia để nâng cao kỹ năng giao tiếp bằng tiếng Anh và học hỏi kinh nghiệm làm việc, giao tiếp của các anh chị thành đạt trong CLB.





> *Quán Cafe Nat*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: NAT Café, 214B/6 Nguyễn Trãi, P.Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Q.1, TP.HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Cafe Nat_




Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## littlegirl

thấy mỗi đèn lồng giống Hội An.  :Smile:

----------


## anhduc83

Quán đẹp đấy... rảnh vào Sì Gòn sẽ ghé qua

----------


## dauhalan

quán đẹp đúng kiểu mình thik
ko bik đồ uống thế nào

----------

